# Dreieck-Berechnung



## Gaga (15. Nov 2010)

Ich bräuchte wie der Titel schon sagt Hilfeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!

Also ich suche jemanden der mir folgendes Beispiel bitte Programmieren könnte!

Beispiel Lautet:

BspFloat_02: Dreieck: Schreibe ein Programm, das die beiden Katheten eines rechtwinkligen Dreiecks einliest und die Hypothenuse berechnet und formatiert auf 2 Kommastellen ausgibt.


Danke im Voraus :toll:


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (15. Nov 2010)

Ich weiß es klingt hart, aber das kannst du selber machen. Schlag dein Formelwerk auf und dann nimmst du dir eine Java-Fibel. Wenn du ein wenig gelesen hast, dann haust du in die Tasten.


----------



## Spitfire777 (15. Nov 2010)

Satz des Pytagoras kannst du aber?

a^2 + b^2 = c^2

wobei c die Hypothenuse ist...

also

c = wurzel(a^2 + b^2)

jetzt musst du nur noch diesen ansatz in java umsetzen


----------



## Der Müde Joe (15. Nov 2010)

Formatieren kann man so:
PrintWriter (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Eldorado (15. Nov 2010)

@Eistee Tinker: Du findest das was du geschrieben hast klingt hart?

Mögliche Antworten:
1) Machs doch selber!
2) Schreib einen anständigen Thread-Titel!
3) Zeige deine eignen Ansätze!
wenn 1) und 3) nicht möglich sind:
4) ab mit dem Thread ins Jobcenter
5) Eine anständige Bezahlung bieten

so, ich denke das sollten so die standardmäßigen Antworten auf solch einen Thread sein... bitter ergänzt mich^^


----------



## Gaga (15. Nov 2010)

So ich gebe euch hier nun meinen Sourcecode für das Beispiel bitte aber um Hilfe denn etwas will nicht funktionieren bzw. ich habe etwas falsch gemacht




[JAVA=42]

package BspFloat_02_Dreieck;

import java.util.Scanner;

public class Dreieck {

   double Kathete1;
   double Kathete2;
   double Hypothenuse;

Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);

   public void eingabe()
   {
    System.out.println("Bitte geben sie die erste Kathete des Rechtwinkeligen Dreiecks ein: " + Hypothenuse);
    Kathete1 = scan.nextInt();
    System.out.println("Bitte gebne Sie die zweite Kathete des Rechtwinkeligen Dreiecks ein: " + Hypothenuse);
    Kathete2 = scan.nextInt();
   }

   public void berechnung()
   {
    Hypothenuse = Math.sqrt((Kathete1 * 2) + (Kathete2 *2));
   }

   public void ausgabe()
   {
    System.out.format("Hypothenuse: %10.2d \n");
   }

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
       Dreieck rechner = new Dreieck();
       rechner.eingabe();
       rechner.berechnung();
       rechner.ausgabe();
    }
                  }

[/code]


Ich glaube bei der Berechnung liegt der Fehler

tortzdem bitte ich um Hilfe


----------



## preachie (15. Nov 2010)

Der Satz des Pythagoras zur Berechnung der Hypotenus lautet (wie schon weiter oben erwähnt):
a^2 + b^2 = c^2
und nicht, wie Du rechnest
a*2 + b*2 = c^2

Will mal nicht so sein:

```
Hypothenuse = Math.sqrt(Math.pow(Kathete1, 2) + Math.pow(Kathete2,2));
```

Dann bei der Ausgabe:

```
System.out.format("Hypothenuse: %10.2d \n");
```

1.) mit dem Platzhalter d (digit) gibst Du eine Ganzzahl (int) aus. Du willst/muss/sollst aber einen double/float ausgeben. Der Platzhalter dafür lautet f (float)
2.) Du musst auch noch angeben, was für den Platzhalter eingesetzt werden soll, in dem Du der format Methode einen weiteren Parameter übergibst, so wie folgt:


```
System.out.format("Hypothenuse: %10.2f \n", Hypothenuse);
```

Zusätzlich sei angemerkt, dass Variablennamen mit einem kleinen Buchstaben beginnen sollten. Das ist jetzt aber kein Fehler sondern "nur" unschöner Stil


----------



## Michael... (15. Nov 2010)

nicht *2 Der Satz des des Pythagoras lautet:
a*a + b*b = c*c


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Nov 2010)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> nicht *2 Der Satz des des Pythagoras lautet:
> a*a + b*b = c*c



Da stand c^2 - das war schon richtig ;-)


----------



## ARadauer (16. Nov 2010)

Variablen schreibt man klein...


  double Kathete1;
...
 Kathete1 = scan.nextInt();

ein double ist kein int


----------



## Michael... (17. Nov 2010)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Da stand c^2 - das war schon richtig ;-)


Bezog sich auf den Code von Gaga
a^2 + b^2 = c^2 = a*a + b*b = c*c != a*2 +b*2


----------

